# Will Mo-Pete ever step up?



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Before every season, fans and medias were saying, "This will be Mo-Pete's break out season." But Mo-Pete keeps disappointing people over and over again. Horrible shot selection, and extremely unconsistant play showed Mo-Pete is not ready yet for becoming Vince's sidekick.

Now this season, are you people still optimistc about Mo-Pete, if Mo-Pete does improve, you should see him as a 18 ppg scorer, but, if Mo-Pete did not improve his shot selection and become more consistant, you could probably expect another 15 ppg season, and games like where he score 30 in one and 3 in another. 

So, will Mo-Pete offcially break out?


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

not to be pessimistic or anything.....but.....nope :no:


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

omg you guys are so lame.. give the man time he's still young..


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

I think MO Pete will step up, because of the new system KO is going to put in on offense, Mo Pete will learn not to take wild shots all the time, and if he does he will be benched until he learns. 
Benching Mo Pete may be the best thing to happen, if he learns how to utilize his skills, the Raps will be so much better.
With Lamond backing him up, he's not going to be able to afford so many off nights like last year.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i think he's been stepping up ever since he has entered the league. he's not going to become a star but i don't think we need much more than 15 ppg next season. expect murray to get some good time at sf. i think mo's % should be back up with vince on the court and another season under his belt. his defense has always been solid. he'll be playing for a new contract, i hope that desire adds to the team rather than subtracting. i guess i'll estimate 17 ppg with improved rebounding.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just curious, but why does everyone always think he isn't playing that well? I don't see many Raptors games so maybe he doesn't play up to his numbers, but 14 PPG/4 RPG/1 SPG isn't that bad. Considering he was the 21st pick in the draft (IE not a lottery pick) and has been in the league for only a few years, I think those numbers are pretty solid.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

That's what I think as well.
But I guess if you watch the Raps games, he takes wild shots and is inconsitent all the time. But hey he's still young. 
He also could be a damn good player, not a star but solid if he just tweaks his game a bit.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> That's what I think as well.
> But I guess if you watch the Raps games, he takes wild shots and is inconsitent all the time. But hey he's still young.
> He also could be a damn good player, not a star but solid if he just tweaks his game a bit.


he shoots some low percentage 3s but many of them were with the shot clock coming down and few options to pass to. trust me, with vince on the floor, mo is going to be taking open shots and burying his fair share.


----------



## liban_82 (Jul 15, 2003)

*mo pete*

I think that the issue with mo pete is not that he isn't a star player, or doesn't have good enough stats. i think most critics would be satisfied with 13ppg 6reb 5***. The problem with Peterson is that he consistently ruins the flow of the raptors offence with bad decisions on offence and defense. Not checking his defender; launching ill-timed and horrible shots from three point land; failing to develop other parts of his game like dribbling the ball with his right hand and learning a good first step move to create better shooting opportunities and even get to the basket. Essentially Morris Peterson's stats don't tell the full story of how he is preforming on the court. Anyone who watches the Raptors games over the past three years, knows that mopete is pratically the same player he was three years ago. A young, althetic, player with a solid body for his position who refuses to do anything more than jack up shots from the three point line and finish plays on the fast break. Each night he plays he successfully fools himself into believe that he actually has the outside shooting skills to depend solely on that part his game. Any improvements you've seen in his stats can mostly be atributed to vince's injury problems, when morris became one of our main go to guy's(and even in that scenario veshon lenard proved to be the more consistent scorer averaging between 15-20 consistently every game). Mopete was not a steal at the 20 pic, his deficencies where known well by nba clubs, and he has done little to prove them wrong other than averaging 12-14 points per game on one of the least offensively talented teams in the nba.


----------



## Ph03NIX99 (Apr 29, 2003)

I think most people need someone to blame for the teams record the past season and since Yogi's left the team for some reason the consensus pick is MoPete. I personally like MoPete and think a lot of the criticism is unwarranted.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ph03NIX99</b>!
> I think most people need someone to blame for the teams record the past season and since Yogi's left the team for some reason the consensus pick is MoPete. I personally like MoPete and think a lot of the criticism is unwarranted.


I don't think anyone's blaming Mo for the Raptors' record, everyone knows it was because of injuries. But he played like garbage and we're sick of his inconsistent play. He just jacks a lot of 3's, never takes it inside, and can score 30 points one game but 6 the next. Any reasonable Raptors fan will tell you it's frustrating, to say the least.

And Yogi didn't "leave for some reason", he was traded before the season started for Lamond Murray.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

the guys been in the league for three years... he's only going to get better.. stop hatin..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

wow, this topic hasn't been discussed at all.


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

His best role is as a complementary scorer....not a 2nd option. He runs the floor well. Moves well without the ball (this would be utilized on a different team) and has improved his offense.

But the guy will NEVER be a go-to 2nd option. 

He breaks down when he tries to be. The guy can't create his own offense and shouldn't be expected to.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> His best role is as a complementary scorer....not a 2nd option. He runs the floor well. Moves well without the ball (this would be utilized on a different team) and has improved his offense.
> 
> But the guy will NEVER be a go-to 2nd option.
> ...


  i can see mo peterson being the next rip hamilton..


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

If you're going to make a comment like that, you should explain what you mean.

Rip and Mo Pete are COMPLETELY different players. Very, very different strengths and weaknesses.

So? Explain what you mean........


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i like mo pete quite a bit. his biggest problem is that he's required to put up major numbers in toronto and that role probably doesn't suit his game that well. in that sense, his "underachievement" has less to do with _him_ than it has to do with his (to date) relatively weak supporting cast.

i think mo's a 15 ppg player, and i also think (more importantly) that he has some great intangibles on his side. in my opinion, he will one day be a feared 20 point man- it'll just take him a couple of years to elevate his game to that status.

in toronto, we should feel lucky to have him since he's so cheap and provides literally zero off-the-court distractions (in this day and age, that can actually be considered a big plus- sad but true...). moreover, i don't think you can ever say that he's not giving it 110%. he's always either very excited or very angry- but he's always "into" the game. he may have a babyface, but the man wears his heart on his sleeve.

in terms of the "inconsistency" thing, i've said it many times before and i'll say it again: it probably doesn't apply to peterson. if you can name me even 5% of nba players who are NOT inconsistent in the same way, i'd be surprised. everyone is inconsistent. most stars have one great night followed by one good night followed by one mediocre night followed by another great night (and the cycle continues). in mo's case, i think somebody just happened to say that he was inconsistent at the right time and, unfortunately for him, it stuck.

*everyone says it now*. it's almost the "cool" thing to say about him. fans just point to it too often for it NOT to be.

again, i think this has less to do with morris peterson than it has to do with any number of other things. fans may want a simple explanation to justify why toronto is playing so poorly or why mo pete's not yet a superstar, etc. so they turn to the inconsistency argument.

if you can prove to me that vince carter, antonio davis, alvin williams and JYD are decidedly CONSISTENT performers, i'll back off. but i don't think it can be done readily. nobody (not even tim duncan, i reckon) is, by definition, consistent in pro sports. it's an argument that fans resort to in order to conveniently resolve _*other*_ issues in their respective minds.

so maybe we should back off of mo pete.

peace


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

If you put Mo Pete's brain and work ethic into an athlete's body, you'd have an amazing player. He does a lot of good things that most fans don't recognize or don't know how to measure.

As long as you don't expect him to be "the" guy, out on the wing, ball-in-hand, breaking down 1 or 2 defenders at a time......then you should be impressed with what he is.

That said, we need a different "style" of player at SF. Not calibre. Style.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

toiletscrubber said:


> So, will Mo-Pete offcially break out?


I have come from the future to answer your question: no, he will not, unless you count VD.

SO SPEAKETH THE FUTUREMAN!


----------



## Primal Hustle (May 31, 2011)

haha I currently rank Mo Pete as the best SF the Raps ever had if we consider Vince Carter as a SG. If DeRozan develops nicely, maybe it'll change but for now...

My All-time Raptors team:

PG - Damon Stoudamire
SG - Vince Carter
SF - Mo Peterson
PF - Chris Bosh
C - Antonio Davis


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

T-Mac was better. Even though he was well before his prime.


----------



## Primal Hustle (May 31, 2011)

seifer0406 said:


> T-Mac was better. Even though he was well before his prime.


Yes I agree with that but I'd like to factor the number of years they played with the Raptors. IDK though it's just my preference to have Mo Pete over T-Mac when we're talking about their performances with the Raptors.


----------

